# Bildwechsel für Visu möglich.



## DJ78 (1 April 2012)

Hallo 
wollte mich in das Codesys einarbeiten.
Kann man wie in Wincc flex Bildwechsel programmieren!!!

Danke für Eure hilfe.


----------



## gloeru (1 April 2012)

Schau hier, ist zwar Beckhoff, aber spielt m.E. keine Rolle 
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...trol/html/tcplcvisu_sysvar_intro.htm&id=13749


----------



## Fx64 (2 April 2012)

Due Nutzung über die intern Variable CurrentVisu hilft.


----------



## lenaxus (1 August 2018)

Aber mit der Variable CurrentVisu kann man die Visualisierung nur einmal setzen oder? 
Also wenn ich dann einen Button, der auf eine nächste Seite weiterleitet, drücke dann bleibt die Visu die ich bei CurrentVisu gesetzt habe.. Genau das will ich aber eben nicht...
Weiß da jemand weiter?


----------



## HausSPSler (1 August 2018)

Hi,
 ich denke diese beiden Applikationsbeipiele könnten dir auf die Sprünge helfen:
https://store.codesys.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Visu+switching
Grüße


----------



## lenaxus (1 August 2018)

Hallo HausSPSler,

danke für die Beispiele, würde sie mir sehr gerne ansehen. Allerdings bin ich beim Codesys Store noch nicht registriert, ist dieser wirklich kostenlos bzw. die beiden Beispiele sind ja for free oder?

Danke


----------



## egro (1 August 2018)

Willst du in der Visu zu einer anderen Visu-Seite wechseln?
-> Taste konfigurieren und unter Eingabe "Zoomen nach Vis" die neue Seite angeben.

Oder verstehe ich die Frage falsch???
Meist du, dass das Program selber die Visu wechselt?
Dann kannst du vielleicht etwas mit "unsichtbar" (unter Variablen, in der Visu-Element-Konfig) basteln...


----------



## wollvieh (1 August 2018)

Hallo, anbei ein Link zu einem Beispielprojekt mit CODESYSV3 und Raspberry.
https://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=6247&start=15#p16550


----------



## HausSPSler (2 August 2018)

ja die Store Beispiele sind kostenlos... einfach registrieren und am besten im CODESYS auf das EInkaufswagen Symbol clicken und über dieses Installieren - hat den Vorteil zu kannst in CODESYS Package
Manager dann checken ob ein neues Update verfügbar und dann ohne in den Store zu gehen auch aktualisieren...
Grüße


----------



## lenaxus (3 August 2018)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten und Beispiele!

Ich habe folgendes vor:
Meine Startvisualisierungsseite hängt von einer BOOL-Variable ab, d.h. wenn diese TRUE ist wird meine grüne Start-Visuseite angezeigt, wenn nicht meine rote Start-VisuSeite. Auf beiden Seiten kommt man über einen Button auf die Haupt-Visuseite.
Ist sowas möglich?


----------



## egro (3 August 2018)

Leg die rote Visu über die Grüne und mach die Rote mit der Variable unsichtbar.

Alles auf einer Visu-Seite. Einfach alles was bei der roten Visu anders ist, als bei der Grünen, schaltetest du unsichtbar. So sind nur die Elemente der grünen Visu sichtbar, wenn die Variable TRUE ist.


----------



## lenaxus (3 August 2018)

Danke egro, genau sowas habe ich gebraucht.
Ich habe gerade schon rumprobiert, allerdings finde ich die Option, dass ich bestimme Tools unsichtbar mache nicht...
Das einzige was ich finde, wäre über den Alarmstate zu gehen

Ich benutze nicht die TwinCat HMI (dort habe ich die Option Visible gefunden), sondern nur die integrierte PLC HMI...


----------



## egro (3 August 2018)

Ich weiss nicht, welche Codesys-Version du nutzt.

In Codesys 2.xx sieht es so aus:



Wie es in Codesys 3.xx funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## lenaxus (3 August 2018)

ah ok ich verwende gar kein Codesys, sondern TwinCat 3...
trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## StructuredTrash (3 August 2018)

Die Eigenschaft "Invisible" gibt es aber auch bei der TC3 PLC HMI.


----------



## lenaxus (3 August 2018)

Ja habe sie mittlerweile auch gefunden, vielen Dank!!


----------

